
Yahoo’s Fire Sale Is Imminent - w1ntermute
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/03/yahoos-fire-sale-is-imminent
======
schakraberty
Marissa Mayer and the Fight to Save Yahoo by Nicholas Carlson, published a
year ago, will need a sequel.

